# do frogs get lonely?



## sasha (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am planning a 55 gal with a drip wall. I like the D. azaureus, but am wondering if it is ok to just have one in the tank. Will definately have a Betta fish too.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

there's nothing wrong with keeping a single dart frog but itself.


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Of course they get lonely, how dare you ask a question like that in DB forum.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Is there a particular reason why you only want one and not a pair? I am sure it would be alot happier if there was someone to hang out with.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It will be fine alone. Don't be guilty of anthropomorphizing


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Hummm' what made you change your mind from a pair. 



sasha said:


> Has anyone tried to use chunk hardwood charcoal for a substrate? I was thinking about making several bags with screening material and filling them with charcoal. I am planning a 55 gal viv with drip wall / pond for a Betta fish. Plant moss and riccia, and a pair of azureus.


Info obtained from http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/54172-need-substrate-advice-2.html


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I don't think loneliness applies to lower order animals, especially those that aren't social, by nature, in the wild. If anything, I would imagine that an animal like a frog is driven to seek another frog due to an instinctive drive to breed. The inability to satisfy this instinct is probably the closest a frog could come to "loneliness". Just my 2 cents.


----------

